# Help needed with Embroidery



## Flix Gifts (Jun 29, 2011)

Please help, we are new to embroidery due to a high demand for it. We purchased a Brother PR600 along with the software PE-DESIGN PLUS.

I have attached a picture of a test we have done. I don't want the letters to join up like this, it looks ugly and, well, just crap 
I have been using the PE software but do any of you guys have any ideas how to stop the letters from joining up please??
Any advice would be gratefully appreciated thank you.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Those look like jump threads to me which you should just cut out and see how you like it then. I don't have any experience with that software so I can't help you there but I will say for a cheap piece of software, Alphasizer from Dakota collect ambles is pretty good. You can add more fonts (which I like) and it is alright for the money. I pair that with Viking 4d (a home embroidery software) and the two together do everything I want them to do (I don't do my own digitizing I send it out). Good luck to ya.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Phil, Im not familiar with PE Design but in wilcom the settings are adjusted in the connectors section.

It should be set to "closest join". You do not want the machine to trim every letter as it will increase the stitching time and every time it trims you run the risk of it coming unthreaded. 

Also keep an eye out on letters like the P and A in department, the A is to far away from the P.

Also proper density and underlay would improve the look of the text.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

All machines sew like that unless it is a custom digitized design. Just get your clippers and cut the design


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

which version of PE design are you using ? Most everything that I have done in PE 7 has jump stitches, 
Do your self a favor and get Stitch Era universal ,you will have much more control over the stiches and the way it sews. its a few bucks a year but in the long run a much better program. used to be free but now they charge I think its 8.00 a month. they do look like jump stiches but it need some tlc too.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Don't know your software, but with mine I have some fonts that connect at the bottom like this, with jump stitches that need to be trimmed, and others that automatically use the "closest join" method. It might be worth stitching out samples of your fonts to see how the letters connect, and keeping a list of "favourites". If this is the font that you "have to" use, then it's out with the snippers and tweezers.


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

Flix Gifts said:


> Please help, we are new to embroidery due to a high demand for it. We purchased a Brother PR600 along with the software PE-DESIGN PLUS.
> 
> I have attached a picture of a test we have done. I don't want the letters to join up like this, it looks ugly and, well, just crap
> I have been using the PE software but do any of you guys have any ideas how to stop the letters from joining up please??
> Any advice would be gratefully appreciated thank you.


Program your thread stops and cut in the program, Then you don't have to go back and remove them manually.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Clip and use a heat gun to melt the frays. Don't do this on poly garments. Get professional digitizing and the results will be better. Observe how that looks and strive to do it like them


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't recall an option in PE-Design to set the lettering trims, I think it does it automatically if it thinks there is enough space between the letters. I'll take a look when I get home tonight.

As for the recommendation on Stitch Era Universal, I'd advise the exact opposite. In 7 years of using PE-Design, it has NEVER crashed once. In 5 years of using either Stitch Era Universal or Embroidery Office (the paid top of the line version), I've never gone more than an hour or two without it crashing. YMMV...


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

tfalk said:


> I don't recall an option in PE-Design to set the lettering trims, I think it does it automatically if it thinks there is enough space between the letters. I'll take a look when I get home tonight.
> 
> As for the recommendation on Stitch Era Universal, I'd advise the exact opposite. In 7 years of using PE-Design, it has NEVER crashed once. In 5 years of using either Stitch Era Universal or Embroidery Office (the paid top of the line version), I've never gone more than an hour or two without it crashing. YMMV...


Once you set the stops the program remembers them when you load a new design, and will ask you in the dialogue box what you want to do from there.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Are we talking about the same program? I don't recall ever seeing a dialogue box when creating lettering in PE-Design other than entering the actual text?


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

tfalk said:


> Are we talking about the same program? I don't recall ever seeing a dialogue box when creating lettering in PE-Design other than entering the actual text?


PE design does not have the ability to change to a running stitch, all it will do is a jump stitch , one reason I switched to a different program, personally I think its one of the worse programs out there to use. And it doesn't work as advertised. I feel it was the biggest waste of money looking back.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Fuzzyfreak said:


> Once you set the stops the program remembers them when you load a new design, and will ask you in the dialogue box what you want to do from there.


So I went back and looked at PE-Design(which is an embroidery program the OP is talking about) and nowhere does it have any capabilities like you are talking about. Have you ever used this program or are you talking about a different program?


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a PR-650 and I assume the 600 would be the same. You should be able to set your machine to trim the jump stitches, and at what distance that it takes effect. However I believe in order to control that you must run your design in a DST format. If you didn't create it using as a DST file on your PE-Design, try doing it again this time using DST and maybe your machine will already be set to trim it. If not you will have to change the setting yourself. 

The bottom line is you should easily be able to use both the PE-Design and the PR-600 and not have to trim it manually if you desire, you just have to get it set right.


----------



## Flix Gifts (Jun 29, 2011)

First of all I just want to thank everyone for all your help, I feel like I am gradually getting somewhere!

*"However I believe in order to control that you must run your design in a DST format..."*
How do I convert to a DST format? If I have created the text in the PE-Design software and then export it onto a Card to the embroidery machine, shouldn't it have saved it in a file which the machine can read?

*"All machines sew like that unless it is a custom digitized design. Just get your clippers and cut the design"*
It is a shame that it combines the letters and having to clip out the joining thread is more time and labour intensive. 
However, can I ask how is the best way to clip them? I've tried as you advised but the result looked a bit 'frayed' may I ask what type of clippers to use?
I know it sounds like a stupid question and thanks to all for your help 

One final question, sorry 
*"It should be set to "closest join". You do not want the machine to trim every letter as it will increase the stitching time and every time it trims you run the risk of it coming unthreaded."*
Is there a "closest join" setting or similar in PE-Design?

*"Also proper density and underlay would improve the look of the text."*
Could you please advise me more on this? I have to embroider a lot of text and if you could explain this in abit more detail for me to get this looking better would be a great help? Thank you.

Thank you guys for all of your kind replies and sorry for my dumb questions!


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

*"It should be set to "closest join". You do not want the machine to trim every letter as it will increase the stitching time and every time it trims you run the risk of it coming unthreaded."*
Is there a "closest join" setting or similar in PE-Design?

Im not familiar with PE-Design, I would think it will be there somewhere but might be called something else, Have a look in the settings or is there a help section within the software where you can search for joins or connectors?

*"Also proper density and underlay would improve the look of the text."*
Could you please advise me more on this? I have to embroider a lot of text and if you could explain this in abit more detail for me to get this looking better would be a great help? Thank you.

This is taken from Madeira UK website

"*Q: *I am having problems embroidering small lettering. I find some types of fabrics actually absorb very small lettering, how do I resolve this problem and what is the minimum size for text. 
*A: *It is possible to create small text with clarity right down to 3mm stitches! Use a finer weight of thread CLASSIC/POLYNEON 60 & FS 50, using a smaller needle 60 to 65. The new Frosted Matt is another option for clear, smaller stitches. There cannot be any cutters inserted between each letter, each one has to be linked or you will end up with partially stitched txt, due to the limited amount of stitches per letter. For difficult fabrics, toweling or fleeces use a stabilizing water soluble fabric or create a filled underlay to match the colour of the garment and embroider the small text on top. "

You need to have a play with the density settings to see which work best for you.

I tend to increase the density to around .38/.36 with .36 being denser. I would also use a centerline underlay with thin text. I would also use pull compensation to around .20 to make the text thicker and clearer. 

I sent you a pm with my email address, send me an email if you want any text making until your confident with the software, There won't be a charge.

Thanks

Phil


----------

